# Toyota : Prius Hybrid 2004 Toyota Prius Gas Electric Hybrid 60 MPG Nice!



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $2,000.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Wednesday Sep-26-2007 17:48:56 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $12,950.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

